# Länder-ABC



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Die Regeln sind so wie beim Städte-ABC

Fange mal an

Australien


----------



## faker369 (9 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## faker369 (9 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Irland


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Österreich


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Qatar (engl. Schreibweise für Katar)


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

England


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Jugoslawien (war mal)


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Katar


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Madagaskar


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Niederlande


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Südafrika


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Vatikanstadt


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland (Buh)


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)

Gibt nur das Land mit X also hier immer das selbe


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik.


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Island


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Honolulu


Honolulu ist die Stadt aber Hawaii geht ja  

Japan


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Honolulu ist die Stadt aber Hawaii geht ja
> 
> Japan


Aha, danke

Kanada


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Malta


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Spanien


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Albanien


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Burundi


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Hessen


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Nov. 2022)

Irak


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Luxembourg


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Malawi


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Paraquay


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Slowakei


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Aserbaidschan


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Bhutan


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Dominikanische Republik


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Israel


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Mongolei


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ostpreussen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

*Wyoming*


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Burundi


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Kambodscha


----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Malta


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Thailand


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Gambia


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Monacco


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Schottland


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Grönland


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Mauretanien


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Panama


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Xmas Island


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Es gibt kein Land mit Y, daher *Z*ypern


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Bahamas


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Holland


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Italien


----------



## Cherubini (14 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Mali


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Schweiz


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Vatikan


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Alaska


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Cuba


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Kirgisistan


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Madagaskar


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Palau


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Südafrika


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Turkmenistan


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Wyoming


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Kambodscha


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Lesotho


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Oregon


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Sierra Leone


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Tonga


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Washington


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Birma


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Dominica


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Hondruas


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Italien


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Montenegro


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Serbien


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Taiwan


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

*Vereinigtes Königreich*


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Bahrain


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Färör


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Färör


Färöer gehören eigentlich zu Dänemark


Guinea-Bissau


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Färöer gehören eigentlich zu Dänemark


Bist du kleinlich haben eine eigene Nationalmannschaft das zählt  

Hawaii (gehört zur USA ist aber selbstständiger Staat EmilS bevor du wieder meckerst )


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Kroatien


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Mazedonien


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Panama


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Deutschland


England (hat auch eine eigene Nationalmannschaft)


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Iran


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## taurus79 (16 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Myanmar


----------



## raised fist (16 Nov. 2022)

nepal


----------



## taurus79 (16 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Qatar (_ein anderes gibt es wohl nicht_  )


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Russland


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Slowakei


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Tschad


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Washington (Bundesstaat am Pazifik)


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Burma


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Dominica


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## raised fist (17 Nov. 2022)

malaysia


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Trinidad und Tobago


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Wales (_wie England_ )


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

Benin


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Florida


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Quatar ( rolli du muss dein Kennwort ändern )


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Rhodesien (gab es mal) so jetzt ändern


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Samoa


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Timor


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Vatikanstadt


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Yemen ( Englische Schreibweise für Jemen )


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Alaska


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Benin


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Mali


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Österreich


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Südsudan


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Tschechien


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Äquatorialguinea


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

El Salvador


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Friaul


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Gabun


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Hessen


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Lesotho


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Mähren


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Neuseeland


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mähren


Irgendwo sollte wir mal eine Grenze ziehen, sonst kommst du noch demnächst mit einer holländischen Provinz, einer polnischen Woiwodschaft oder so! Die Zahl der Länder ist nun einmal begrenzt.

Österreich


----------



## raised fist (18 Nov. 2022)

immerhin ein bundesstaat: queensland


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

raised fist schrieb:


> immerhin ein bundesstaat: queensland


Bundesstaaten hatten wir schon genutzt.

Rheinland-Pfalz (Bundes*land*)


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Suriname


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Tadschikistan


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Bolivien


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Dubai


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Guinea-Bissau


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Kirgisistan


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Liberia


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Mali


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

yemen


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## raised fist (19 Nov. 2022)

antigua & barbuda


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

England


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Großbritannien


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Panama


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Rhode Island (Staat der USA)


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Franken


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Hawaii


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## raised fist (20 Nov. 2022)

kiribati


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Ontario


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Paraquay


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Sudan


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Tadschikistan


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Vanatu


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Mali


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Panama


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Sudan


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Italien


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Belize


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

El Salvador


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Gabun


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Kroatien


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Thailand


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Da es kein Land mit X und Y gibt: *Z*entralafrikanische Republik


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Albanien


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Bolivien


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Cuba


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Dominikanische Republik


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Grenada


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Hondruas


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Irak


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Kambodscha


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Liechtenstein


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Mauretanien


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Niger


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Qatar wie üblich (zählt nicht)


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Russland


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Schottland


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

_X + Y überspringen:_
Zypern


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Burundi


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Guinea


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Hessen


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Litauen


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Mali


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Wyoming


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Brunei


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## SteveJ (23 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Island


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Malawi


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Obervolta


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Obervolta


Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, heißt Burkina Faso!

*Portugal*


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, heißt Burkina Faso!


Danke Oberlehrer 

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Danke Oberlehrer


Gern geschehen! Wir können natürlich auch mit alten Bezeichnungen wie Sowjet Union, Dahomey oder DDR weitermachen.

*Sierra Leone*


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Gern geschehen! Wir können natürlich auch mit alten Bezeichnungen wie Sowjet Union, Dahomey oder DDR weitermachen.


Klar

UDSSR


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Dann bin ich raus! Dann kannst du weiter auch mit Böhmen, Mähren und anderen Phantasieländern weitermachen!


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

*V*olksrepublik Polen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Dann bin ich raus! Dann kannst du weiter auch mit Böhmen, Mähren und anderen Phantasieländern weitermachen!


Das Spiel heisst Länder ABC und nicht Staaten ABC

Washington


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das Spiel heisst Länder ABC und nicht Staaten ABC


Dann definiere mal, was ein Land ist. Mähren war nie eines.


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Dann definiere mal, was ein Land ist. Mähren war nie eines.


Mähren ist eines der drei historischen Länder Tschechiens, gelegen in dessen Osten und Südosten. Im 9. Jahrhundert bestand auf dem Gebiet Mährens das Kerngebiet des Mährerreichs. Anfang des 11. Jahrhunderts wurde Mähren ein Land der böhmischen Krone. Wikipedia

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

_Antigua_ und Barbuda.


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ceylon (alter Name)


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Deutsche Demokratische Republik


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Malaysia


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ontario


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Albanien


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Bahamas


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Myanmar


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Cherubini (25 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Yemen ( Englische Schreibweise )


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Zambia (englische Schreibweise für Sambia)


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Barbados


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

England


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Franken


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Nov. 2022)

Italien


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ostpreussen


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Schweiz


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Tibet


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Oregon


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Russland


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Nov. 2022)

Sri Lanka


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Tadschikistan


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Italien


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Litauen


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## EmilS (27 Nov. 2022)

Hessen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Niederlande


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Nov. 2022)

Schweiz 🇨🇭


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Malediven


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Oesterreich


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Somalia


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Trinidad und Tobago


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

China


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Faröer


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Hondruas


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Kambodscha


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Spanien


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Tasmanien


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Washington


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Griechen*land*


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Israel


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Madagaskar


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Polen


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Russland


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Transsylvanien 🧛‍♂️


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Guinea


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Litauen


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Neuseeland


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Grenada


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Russland


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Schweiz


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Xemen


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Benim


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Dom Rep


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Malaysia


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Sierra Leone


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Tibet


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Ukraine


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Legoland


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Mauritius


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Nordkorea


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Bayern


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

China


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Hawaii


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Malaysia


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Somalia


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Indiana


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Paraquay


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Yemen ( englische Schreibweise von Jemen )


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Congo


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Färöer


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Lummerland


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Mauritius


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Nauru


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Peru


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Taiwan


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Birma


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Israel


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Niger


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Vanatu


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Moldawien


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Rhode Island


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

São Tomé


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Guinea


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Iran


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Nauru


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Oregon


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Russland


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Siam


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Washington


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Belize


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Florida


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Gabun


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Panama


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Serbien


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

United Staates of America


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Burma


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Gabun


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Moldawien


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Palau


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Sambia


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Wisconsin


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Zentralafrika


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Algerien


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Kuwait


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Moldawien


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Zell am See


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Zell am See


Wow...bin überrascht! Neues Land! 

Brasilien


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Lettland


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Myanmar


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Gibraltar


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Malaysia


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Nordkorea


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Papua-Neuguinea


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Gambia


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Holland


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

DDR


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Emsland


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Grönland


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Mazedonien


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Siam


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Äquatorial-Guinea


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Mazedonien


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Paraguay


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Ukraine


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

Iran


----------



## Cherubini (15 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Kasachstan


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Liechten*stein*


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Mauretanien


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Niger


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Saarland


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ceylon


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Kalifornien


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Rhodesien


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Vanuatu


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Australien


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Bahrain


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Großbritanien


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Holland


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Kongo


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Lesotho


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Malediven


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

*Weltweit gibt es kein Land, das mit X beginnt*. Ich beantrage x, als Land auszulassen


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Bolivien


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## donpicha (18 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

Kroatien


----------



## Cherubini (18 Dez. 2022)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Tschechien


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Bangladesh


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## raised fist (18 Dez. 2022)

dschibuti


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Holland


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Litauen


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Oregon


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Spanien


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Italien


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

New York


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Oesterreich


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Russland


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Schweiz


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Ägypten


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Dominikanische Republik


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Indonesien


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Panama


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Südkorea


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Sierra Leone


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Thailand


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Gibraltar


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Malaysia


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Tschad


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Vanuatu


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## raised fist (22 Dez. 2022)

yorkshire


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Alaska


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Dominikanische Republik


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Ghana


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Hondruas


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Kanada


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Laos


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Malediven


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Norwegen


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Russland


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Slowakei


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Türkei


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Argentinien


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Dschibuti


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

England


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Marokko


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Pakistan


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Simbabwe


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Taiwan


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Marco2 (24 Dez. 2022)

*Yugoslavia*


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

China


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Nigeria


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Peru


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Somalia


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Alabama


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Bulgarien


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Cherubini (26 Dez. 2022)

Italien


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Namibia


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2022)

Spanien


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Armenien


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Delaware


----------



## Makak (27 Dez. 2022)

Eswatini


----------



## Cherubini (27 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Italien


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Japan


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Kamerun


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Portugal


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Russland


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Slowakei


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Tansania


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Brasilien


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Ceylon


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Cherubini (28 Dez. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Georgien


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Irland


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Jugoslawien


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Kroatien


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Mauretanien


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Ohio


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Serbien


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Weissrussland


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Albanien


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Ecuador


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Finnland


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2022)

Griechenland


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Neuseeland


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Schweden


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Thailand


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Zypern


----------



## taurus79 (29 Dez. 2022)

Andorra


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Bangladesh


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

DDR


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Estland


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Fidschi


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Haiti


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Kolumbien


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Libyen


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Mosambik


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Slowenien


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Trinidad - Tobago


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Uruguay


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Wyoming


----------



## Cherubini (31 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Angola


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Belize


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Costa Rica


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Eritrea


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Frankreich


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Guatemala


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Hawaii


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Island


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Jordanien


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Laos


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Nepal


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Polen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Senegal


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Togo


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Uganda


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Belgien


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Chile


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Jamaika


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Kuba


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Malta


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Puerto Rico


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Slowakei


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Türkei


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Usbekistan


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Vietnam


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

West Virginia


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2023)

Zypern


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Andorra


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Chile


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Deutschland


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

England


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Finnland


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Georgien


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Haiti


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Jordanien


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Kongo


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Malaysia


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Polen


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Brian schrieb:


> Xizang


Q bis W hast du ignoriert


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Sorry habs korrigiert und frohes neues...


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Türkei


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Venezuela


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Wales


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

x ???
Yunnan


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Zaire


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

Argentinien


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Costa Rica


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Dänemark


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Estland


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Finnland


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Jan. 2023)

Ghana


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Haiti


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Indien


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Kolumbien


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2023)

Libanon


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

Madagaskar


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Oman


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Polen


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Qatar


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Ruanda


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Slowakei


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

Tansania


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Venezuela


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Xizang


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Zypern


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Albanien


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Bahrain


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Costa Rica


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Dänemark


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2023)

Estland


----------



## taurus79 (6 Jan. 2023)

Finnland


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2023)

Griechenland


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Indien


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Japan


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Kolumbien


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Litauen


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Mexiko


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Namibia


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Paraquay


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Rumänien


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Schweiz


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Togo


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Jan. 2023)

Uruguay


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:27)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate.


----------



## Marco2 (Samstag um 06:19)

Weißrussland


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:37)

Xizang


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:49)

Zentralafrikanische Republik


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:52)

Australien


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:49)

Belgien


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 12:57)

Chile


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:59)

Dschibuti


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 13:03)

Estland


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 13:04)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:50)

Guatemala


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 14:54)

Honduras


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:55)

Indonesien


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:04)

Japan


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:04)

Kuba


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:08)

Libanon


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:08)

Mexiko


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:10)

Nicaragua


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:48)

Oman


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:16)

Papua-Neuguinea


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:18)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:19)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:19)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:21)

Tadschikistan


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:21)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:23)

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:24)

Weißrussland


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:26)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:26)

Yemen


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:27)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:27)

Angola


----------



## Nastyghost (Samstag um 22:59)

Brasilien


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 23:00)

Costa Rica


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:48)

Deutschland


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 07:47)

Estland


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 07:51)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 08:36)

Guatemala


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:07)

Honduras


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 11:38)

Italien


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:37)

Jemen


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:40)

Kamerun


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:52)

Lybien


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 13:57)

Moldawien


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 14:04)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 14:22)

Polen


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:00)

Quatar


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:05)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:06)

Schweden


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:23)

Tschechien


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:29)

Ungarn


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:51)

Venezuela


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:49)

Wales


----------



## raised fist (Sonntag um 18:44)

Xizang


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:06)

Yemen


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:08)

Zypern


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 06:05)

Albanien


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:48)

Bulgarien


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:39)

Chile


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 13:11)

Dänemark


----------



## Brian (Montag um 13:15)

Estland


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 15:30)

Finnland


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:06)

Griechenland


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:03)

Holland


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 21:05)

Indien


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:11)

Jordanien


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:44)

Kolumbien


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:04)

Litauen


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 08:00)

*Marokko*


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:56)

Namibia


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 13:10)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 13:18)

Peru


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:06)

Qatar


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:07)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:04)

Rumänien


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 18:40)

Senegal


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 19:28)

Thailand


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 19:28)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:55)

Vietnam


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 23:03)

Wales


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:11)

Xizang


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:25)

Yemen


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:29)

Zaire


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:30)

Angola


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:46)

Bangaladesh


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:58)

Colorado


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 00:07)

Dänemark


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 00:12)

El Salvador


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:18)

Finnland


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 05:46)

Guatemala


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:21)

Honduras


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:10)

Irland


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:40)

Jemen


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:58)

Kasachstan


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:29)

Lybien


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 13:16)

Mauritius


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 13:24)

Namibia


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 13:25)

Oman


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 15:07)

Peru


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:48)

Qatar


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 17:53)

Ruanda


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 19:57)

Schweden


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 20:33)

Türkei


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 20:42)

USA


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:09)

Venezuela


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:28)

Weißrussland


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 09:49)

Xizang (Tibet)


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:51)

Yemen


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:52)

Zypern


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:54)

Argentinien


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 13:09)

Belgien


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:22)

Chile


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:36)

Delaware


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 13:37)

Estland


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:42)

Finnland


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:45)

Grenada


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:58)

Honduras


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:23)

Italien


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:24)

Jordanien


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:37)

Kenia


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 14:50)

Libanon


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:51)

Mexiko


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 14:58)

Namibia


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:08)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:05)

Portugal


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:34)

Quatar


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:51)

Ruanda


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 21:38)

Syrien


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 22:22)

Trinidad & Tobago


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:35)

Ungarn


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 22:48)

Vereingte Arabische Emirate


----------



## Rolli (Heute um 01:23)

Wyoming


----------



## Max100 (Vor 10 Minuten)

Xizang


----------

